# The forum's going downhill :-/



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No-one's done this for a while, so I thought it might be fun to see who thinks what, at the moment! ;D


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Bloody stirrer : ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I blame it on the chairman of the TTOC.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> I blame it on the chairman of the TTOC.


Yeah, he's a right cnut.

Bloody northerner too.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

He claims he was born in Cambridgeshire


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

CUH! Bloody moaners again!

This forum is an uphill struggle 

Can we have a comment from Hugo?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Downhill - yeah, the forum's going downhill. So is the TTOC !

Going downhill, you gain more momentum, and go faster.
Faster = better

Yeah, the TTOC is getting better... the forum (once the bl**dy modificationss work ) should be improving as well.

;D


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

i think we could use a V6 to get back up-hill

TTrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, do you agree? ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What do you expect with an incontinent chairman !
PS Socks mate ! ;D


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> No-one's done this for a while, so I thought it might be fun to see who thinks what, at the moment! ;D


Your starting to sound TOO much like someone on here....

Answers on a post card !!! :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lets have a larf shall we.... there's too much shit going on in the world and this forum for that matter!!! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OMG...Mark's morphing into.......Kram !


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Put Mark's behaviour down to jet lag....


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I don't know about downhill but its certainly been _lively_ this evening.... ;D

better than telly anyway ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

WHat TTOC - I tried to join - I wanna have the badge - but no reply................cheap skates


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

When I said "the forum's going downhill" it was a joke..... I go away for a few days and all hell breaks loose ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mmm seemed to have made the hill a bit steeper :-[


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's on the wane. First time I ever commented to that effect. But it's been there before. No problem


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> It's on the wane. Â First time I ever commented to that effect. But it's been there before. Â No problem


To whom did you reply Gary? Who brings old threads back for a laugh?


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

>>>My fault with regard to dragging up old threads<<<

Click that, and half way down is the reason.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> To whom did you reply Gary? Who brings old threads back for a laugh?


I replied to the world in general that the forum is on the wane, and that is my view.

I don't give a toss about people bringing back old threads for a laugh. Although those threads should be worthy of review and make one laugh. Sadly not the case recently.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

oh those good old days....sigh. :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> oh those good old days....sigh. Â :-/


Aye.  How are you John? - recovered from the Excel ordeal? I don't envy anyone working there. I did swing by your stand again this year (after a tip off from IanW) but _again_ you were on a tea break. :

Didn't buy anything but looking at marine mortgages and a maybe a Windy for next year, that is if my idle wife culls some of the equestrian herd :.

Can't justify changing RIB this year. I had yer man service the Yamaha before Xmas. Saved Â£200 on lst years Salternes service, so many thanks. Good job;D ;D ;D

Still need to get the Indespension bits (have factory manual)

Do you know a hnady marine electrician in the Poole area amongst your contacts? It's not what you know etc.

Cheers
gary

PS no apologies for taking a turgid thread off topic


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ExCel was 44% up in attendance , so they say, I believe em as my stand was 55% up on EarlsCourt.
Whats wrong with t breaks ? I was there from 6th Jan to 18th without a break and as yet this year have had just the 3rd and the 4th off............. :-/

Saw Ian W and family and Tacer and Moley's relatives but no others.

Delighted to have been of service (boom boom !) and looking for electrician, try my mate Rod Brown who owns Quay Sails in Poole 01202 681128 tell him he's a real nice geezer and he will help cos he is !

Cheers old semen !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Old semen? :


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Old semen? Â :


he retired last week ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Saw Ian W and family and Tacer and Moley's relatives but no others.


Many thanks again for this John - would have liked to have gone myself, but too busy at work 

Have a good rest now.

Moley


----------

